

October 2009 browser stats: Firefox finally passes IE6 - kakooljay
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/11/october-2009-browser-stats-firefox-finally-passes-ie6.ars

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=920568>

Much discussion already there.

